# Will you still love me when I'm 92?



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 30, 2008)

Jacob, age 92, and Rebecca, age 89, living in Florida, are all
excited about their decision to get married. They go for a stroll
to discuss the wedding, and on the way they pass a drugstore. 
Jacob suggests they go in.

Jacob addresses the man behind the counter: "Are you the owner?"

The pharmacist answers, "Yes."

Jacob: "We're about to get married. Do you sell heart medication?"

Pharmacist: "Of course we do."

Jacob: "How about medicine for circulation?"

Pharmacist: "All kinds."

Jacob: "Medicine for rheumatism and scoliosis?"

Pharmacist: "Definitely."

Jacob: "How about Viagra?"

Pharmacist: "Of course."

Jacob: "Medicine for memory problems, arthritis, jaundice?"

Pharmacist: "Yes, a large variety. The works."

Jacob: "What about vitamins, sleeping pills, Geritol, antidotes
for Parkinson's disease?"

Pharmacist: "Absolutely."

Jacob: "You sell wheelchairs and walkers?"

Pharmacist: "All speeds and sizes."

Jacob: "We'd like to use this store as our Bridal Registry."


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## staythecourse (Apr 30, 2008)

Great!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## DMcFadden (May 1, 2008)

More true than you can imagine! Some of my 80 somethings are quite interested in Viagra. 

One of my 100+ year olds died a few weeks ago. Prior to his sudden decline, he would walk around our campus holding the hand of his "bride" to whom he had been married for nearly 80 years!!!


----------

